# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Wanted: Optician/Student optician in Calgary

## gallery

FT Optician/student optician required in SW Calgary. Work 35-38 hours/week, get paid for 40. No Sundays. (Saturdays only until 3pm). Every 3rd weekend a long weekend (Sat - Monday off). Additional perks to be discussed at an interview.

Interested? Send your resume via email to calgaryoptician@canada.com

----------

